# Question About Downloading Shows to IPad/Android



## cubdukat (Nov 15, 2015)

I've had my Bolt for a month now, and I have noticed recently that I am able to download programs recorded from unencrypted channels just fine, if not kinda slow, but when I try to download something I recorded on a channel like HBO or Cinemax, it hangs at the beginning and refuses to download.

Is this something in the app, or is it my connection? I'm thinking it's the app, because unencrypted recordings seem to work just fine.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

cubdukat said:


> I've had my Bolt for a month now, and I have noticed recently that I am able to download programs recorded from unencrypted channels just fine, if not kinda slow, but when I try to download something I recorded on a channel like HBO or Cinemax, it hangs at the beginning and refuses to download.
> 
> Is this something in the app, or is it my connection? I'm thinking it's the app, because unencrypted recordings seem to work just fine.


Downloading shows from copy protected channels works a little differently because there's a do not copy flag. But the App is supposed to just pop up a dialog box letting you know that you can't copy but do have the option to move the show to the device (causing it to be deleted from the TiVo).

At least that's how it worked the one time I did it from my previous-gen (Roamio) unit. I know streaming works a little different from Bolt (which is why it didn't support out of home streaming, at least at launch) but I hadn't heard that this would impact downloading copy protected shows.

But even if that doesn't work it should give you a message; not hang the app.
Hopefully someone with more experience with your exact situation using a Bolt can chime in.


----------



## cubdukat (Nov 15, 2015)

Jonathan_S said:


> Downloading shows from copy protected channels works a little differently because there's a do not copy flag. But the App is supposed to just pop up a dialog box letting you know that you can't copy but do have the option to move the show to the device (causing it to be deleted from the TiVo).
> 
> At least that's how it worked the one time I did it from my previous-gen (Roamio) unit. I know streaming works a little different from Bolt (which is why it didn't support out of home streaming, at least at launch) but I hadn't heard that this would impact downloading copy protected shows.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

You would think that would be the case, but you never can tell. If the device is authorized to stream encrypted work, then you'd think it would be authorized to download to it as well. Fortunately, the majority of the programs I've recorded from encrypted channels are also mirrored through the Comcast app. Still, this is something that TiVo needs to address, but from what I've heard about them, they won't.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

How would they address it? Their hands are tied, clearly they would prefer to have any and all such restrictions lifted.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This is part of the CableCARD spec and TiVo is required to follow it. The flag they use to protect shows is called "copy once". The recording you save on your TiVo becomes that one copy and that show is then flagged "copy no more". The MSOs own precedent established that streaming between rooms inside the home is not considered a "copy" and as such doesn't need to adhere to the flag. But actually creating a copy of the show on another device, or even streaming outside the home, is considered a "copy". The way the iPad feature works is it locks the copy being downloaded to the device until it is completely finished. Once it's finished it sends a delete command to the original TiVo. It then verifies the original has been deleted and then unlocks the iPad version. Because of this it's considered a Move rather then a Copy and does not violate the rules. The system is a little unreliable though which I assume is why they haven't implemented it on Android yet. (I don't think it works with a Bolt either yet)


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm trying to download HBO and Showtime shows using my stream to iOS and am seeing the watch and download buttons greyed out. Is anyone else able to download protected shows anymore?


----------

